# Starting a buisness in cyprus



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello all

I have posted a few times about moving to paphos is November to start a new business. Without going into detail about the business it is shop and web based for tourists getting married and military and expats. 

Like everyone else I been watching closely the events of late and I know it's probably too early to tell but what are the feelings on starting a new business in Cyprus just now. 

I am not sure if I am just convincing myself that I will be hopefully offering a service that will maybe even bring tourism to Cyprus. 

Problem being I have a meeting next week to spend a considerable amount on products I need and would like to hear something other than the doom and gloom of Cyprus. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

thejohn32 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have posted a few times about moving to paphos is November to start a new business. Without going into detail about the business it is shop and web based for tourists getting married and military and expats.
> 
> ...




No thoughts? No comments?

I am surprised.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In view of recent events I don't think anyone wants to give advice which may turn out to be erroneous.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Veronica said:


> In view of recent events I don't think anyone wants to give advice which may turn out to be erroneous.


Yeah thought as much. But as I read somewhere on here before. You only live once, so ****** it, full steam ahead. 

See you November!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

In fairness you did ask for advice about a business that you would not go into any details about. I would not give advice on something I knew nothing about.

Nevertheless you seem to be going ahead so I wish you well with your venture.

Pete


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Go for it if your sure in your own mind thats what you want..... And Good Luck


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

thejohn32 said:


> No thoughts? No comments?
> 
> I am surprised.


If it is your dream go for it, but be prepared for all eventualities and don't burn your boats completely Have enough money put by in a UK bank account to return to UK if necessary

Good luck in your venture.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you. Going to go for it. Will let you all know when it's a done deal.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Do market research that's my only advice.
Good luck!


----------



## piratefixer (Mar 28, 2013)

Paphos? As a city there are more foreigners that get married and so on! There is a bus for people getting married that drives around the city with music, dancing and so on.

Surely Cyprus lucks on businesses that will drive tourism here...and i hope you are that kind of person as Cyprus is a beautiful place to be...not because i am Cypriot, but since you have so many lovely landscapes-sceneries-cuisines-climate within an arms reach.

If you are going to be web based then with good SEO, domain marketing etc...you do not need to worry.

Limassol is more developed city for business.

Finally since i have studied marketing i would like to say that a market research would be good but on the other hand if you love this, have a strong feeling that it is going to work...it cannot go wrong! 

Finally finally ...i would suggest that you search around the globe for an <snip> to start off without investing too much...and after time when things evolve go on with stocking (i do not know your market so i cannot tell if this is valid)

Create the website and spend time to get people visiting...you will get mails, questions, ideas from people...they love to talk when they love something.

!

Watch also "The LEGO® Story" on "Youtube"...it is magnificent on what Mr. Lego went through so that we all know it and have played with these wonderful game.

All the very best,

PS.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

piratefixer said:


> Paphos? As a city there are more foreigners that get married and so on! There is a bus for people getting married that drives around the city with music, dancing and so on.
> 
> Surely Cyprus lucks on businesses that will drive tourism here...and i hope you are that kind of person as Cyprus is a beautiful place to be...not because i am Cypriot, but since you have so many lovely landscapes-sceneries-cuisines-climate within an arms reach.
> 
> ...


With all due respect to your capabilities and success, within your post there is great encouragement but also the worst advice I have ever seen.

No-one going into any business adventure anywhere should go on the basis of statements like:

_but on the other hand if you love this, have a strong feeling that it is going to work...it cannot go wrong! _

and

_If you are going to be web based then with good SEO, domain marketing etc...you do not need to worry._

With the best will, enthusiasm and effort in the world there are thousands of businesses that have failed and any assumptions that things can't go wrong have no place in business. Unpredicted events happen to damage businesses and owners need to react and take appropriate measures not sit back and not worry.

After all my years with my own business I know that knuckling down and working hard yields far more than all the glib marketing phrases and there is simply no place for assuming success must happen.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I know of at least one wedding business that has folded because there is far too much competition. Most of the big hotels have their own wedding organisers and certain hotels aggressively target the wedding market.

As Pete says to recommend someone puts a lot of money into a business just on a feeling that they love it is irresponsible to say the least.

My advice is to come over here for an extended holiday and research very thoroughly. In this current economic climate to jump into a business without the most stringent research is very unwise.

Veronica


----------



## piratefixer (Mar 28, 2013)

haha i love your comments...thousands of people have failed because they stopped believing...in my opinion there are chances to fail even if you persist to much but failure starts from within...that's how everyone is born 1 : 300 000 000 sperms...one gets in and someone is created...1 : 400 000 000 000 is the chance for someone being born...interesting! If the ONE had a doubt, not believing (if they were able to think as we clever humans do), delay then at least i would not be here and neither of the exact same people that are on this planet!

Not google, facebook, ebay, lego, stinking perfume (launched lately), youtube etc...would had existed if they ever had a doubt...it is cool to have doubts but it's even cooler to carry on even if you are falling without a parachute...you might get "killed" you might not!

There are people that have a hence and do good...so if you do have a strong feeling you go for it! Of course if you can get some stats before it will help on how your company will move...but new stuff (ideas) cannot depend on statistics as there isn't something to rely on! 
If it is a business model that is done by other companies then for sure you can see the SWOT and many more, if not you are the leader, you will get in the jungle and only there you will get to see what's behind the bushes!

A small business and correct steps makes a company versatile especially online! Big companies struggle when things change etc...that is why crisis is a good start point for small companies! 

In any case this is my opinion and how i see things! 

It is the effort, love you put not the product that sells! If you don't believe in success you will fail in anything...even if you are flirting a girl, losing control of your car, being sick, doing a business...failproof 

Peace...Philios


----------



## piratefixer (Mar 28, 2013)

There is a saying of a shoe business owner sending 2 of his top notch sales persons to a place in Africa. One told him "Boss no one wears shoes, this is a bad market"...the second said "Boss no one wears shoes, this is a good market"...of course it all depends on the business but 90% of success is belief...Bruce Lee was not supposed to do martial arts due to a problem with his leg...Bethany Hamilton surfs with one arm into some killer barrelling conditions...she adapted and never stopped believing.

So my final advice is that if what you are doing is completely new, never being tried by someone you cannot get stats...but you can check "cystat" on google...press English on the top left and find some info there!

If you do know your self, what you love doing, positive then you are 50% there...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

But we are not talking of something new here. It is a wedding business which is already a saturated market. 

Why are you trying to persuade someone to risk everything they have?


----------



## piratefixer (Mar 28, 2013)

I did not pursue anyone to risk everything they have! To start something you do not need to spend all your money...you start with the love that you have, hard work...and slowly you spend! Starting something does not mean being perfect to start with...perfect is boring and people that do differently fail because they luck experience...you start building the "tallest tower" slowly slowly.

"Finally finally...i would suggest that you search around the globe for an <snip>to start off without investing too much...and after time when things evolve go on with stocking (i do not know your market so i cannot tell if this is valid)"...this is what i wrote before.

thejohn32 said: Without going into detail about the business it is shop and web based for tourists getting married and military and expats. Shop/web based does not sound to me something that is common...i am not suggesting anything to anyone...i am writing stuff and people can use them accordingly!

A saturated market is not a no go...if it is one that John32 will be into...if he shares some light. 

Anyways, all the best to you all!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For heavens sake go back and read johns first post.
he says he has a meeting about spending a considerable amount on products.
So he is going to have to spend a lot of money if he goes ahead and takes your irresponsible advice.
So if he fails will you pay him back all the money he has lost?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> But we are not talking of something new here. It is a wedding business which is already a saturated market.
> 
> Why are you trying to persuade someone to risk everything they have?


Veronica, I think the answer comes from his self-confessed study of marketing. This, I suspect has involved the inspirational motivation companies run by people who are good at selling the dream with glib marketing phrases always backed by anecdotal stories and examples to reinforce their argument. I'm sure you know the type of company I mean, they're the ones that take money only for the purpose of inspiring others. They neither offer a valid service or produce a product nor do they take any responsibility for the advice they offer which is always of a general nature.

The easiest thing in the world is to go into business on the basis of a product or service. Both are almost irrelevant and I have seen many businesses fail by making this mistake To succeed you need to have the right market in the right place at the right time and above all the ability to sell. To prove this you must have a comprehensive documented business plan and I don't mean just the financials.

The best proof of what I say can be seen here in Cyprus. We have all seen businesses spring up near to a similar one and in 6 months or less fail. They almost always will not have had a business plan but had the inspiration and the product.

Pete


----------



## piratefixer (Mar 28, 2013)

Veronica said:


> For heavens sake go back and read johns first post.
> he says he has a meeting about spending a considerable amount on products.
> So he is going to have to spend a lot of money if he goes ahead and takes your irresponsible advice.
> So if he fails will you pay him back all the money he has lost?


"Finally finally...i would suggest that you search around the globe for an <snip> to start off without investing too much...and after time when things evolve go on with stocking (i do not know your market so i cannot tell if this is valid)"...this is what i wrote before.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

piratefixer said:


> "Finally finally...i would suggest that you search around the globe for an affiliate program or <snip>to start off without investing too much...and after time when things evolve go on with stocking (*i do not know your market so i cannot tell if this is valid*)"...this is what i wrote before.



What do you call someone that gives advice on subjects they know nothing about?

Pete


----------



## piratefixer (Mar 28, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Veronica, I think the answer comes from his self-confessed study of marketing. This, I suspect has involved the inspirational motivation companies run by people who are good at selling the dream with glib marketing phrases always backed by anecdotal stories and examples to reinforce their argument. I'm sure you know the type of company I mean, they're the ones that take money only for the purpose of inspiring others. They neither offer a valid service or produce a product nor do they take any responsibility for the advice they offer which is always of a general nature.
> 
> The easiest thing in the world is to go into business on the basis of a product or service. Both are almost irrelevant and I have seen many businesses fail by making this mistake To succeed you need to have the right market in the right place at the right time and above all the ability to sell. To prove this you must have a comprehensive documented business plan and I don't mean just the financials.
> 
> ...


haha...you are against marketers which i do not name my self as one...i just know stuff and marketing in the end of the day is a good organization with all the bullets that come with it! I have nothing to win from this but just to write/read stuff that i have in my mind.

Veronica & Pete the people that have failed in anything they have done, have nothing to do with someone else...being careful is one thing, being scared is another thing, being reckless is another thing! 

Careful is my advice, confident...and not risky. 

theJohn32...please read and as i mentioned<snip>is a good model to start with! 

I am done here...since John is away and it is 3 people just arguing what is half-empty and what half-full...adios.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

piratefixer said:


> Pete i was talking on a general attitude...not specific on what to do and to be honest no one knows anything if he does not try...try with being cautious is a good thing.
> 
> Go full or go home.
> 
> Did you read anywhere that i suggest for John to invest his money? No! Being positive, believer and start slowly! Big does not mean success and neither marketing talks about that...!


Wrong answer.

The word I was looking for was B*ll****ter.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Piratefixer, its strange how the website mentioned by you in most of your posts is actually nothing but a multi level marketing scam. Obviously you are involved with this scam and I am now going to remove all references of it from your posts.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

John,

My advice (for what is worth) is in view of the recent events in Cyprus with the bailout etc we have no idea what the next few years will bring, therefore I advise that you wait for at least a year to see what happens here before spending any money on starting a new venture.
Take that time to visit Cyprus a few times to get a better picture of the Cyprus economy after this bail out. Research research, research. Talk to as many people as possible in different types of businesses to get their opinions on how things are going.
IMHO now is not the time to put money into a new venture when existing businesses are struggling.

I know it isn't what you want to hear but these are my honest feelings on the matter.

Kind regards
Veronica


----------



## piratefixer (Mar 28, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Piratefixer, its strange how the website mentioned by you in most of your posts is actually nothing but a multi level marketing scam. Obviously you are involved with this scam and I am now going to remove all references of it from your posts.


Veronica you are 100% mistaken! Affiliate marketing and drop shipping does not mean scam and please don't talk when you know nothing about this and do not accuse people...we have nothing to divide...we are all dying if you have not noticed 

Affiliate: You affiliate with a company that sells bicycles, clothing etc...surfdome, amazon, ebay offers it so you have access to a wide variety of products - services and earn a commission thus not stocking! Of course there are scam affiliate programs but that has nothing to do with what i am talking about. You are offered a link with a cookie by a company which is added on your website, when a customer makes a buy you earn a commission (easycar as an example)...! Is like tourist REP's...they get a percentage out of deals.

White label also is something new that you are offered a website that a company has without logos etc...meaning that you have a website with your own brand...Google's Panda does not appreciate much the duplication of websites so SEO wise it is hard to bring this type of website in the top searches...you need to write blogs-posts and stuff that are eye catching.

Drop shipping: You are offered by a company their products (wholesale + small percentage usually)...you add them on your website...people pay you and then you pay the company which then takes care of sending out the goods!

Veronica and Pete i do not know you but check a vocabulary on what is what...with your attitude it means that anyone who introduces himself as a priest, doctor, economist, banker, chief is a bad person!

PS. A lot of companies work with affiliate this days...check Amazon's affiliate program as an example and it might help your business.

John32 are you there? or is this discussion useless?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

piratefixer said:


> Veronica you are 100% mistaken! Affiliate marketing and drop shipping does not mean scam and please don't talk when you know nothing about this and do not accuse people...we have nothing to divide...we are all dying if you have not noticed  What a confused rant! I'm sure Veronica didn't say those items were a scam. What has dying go to do with it?
> 
> Veronica and Pete i do not know you but check a vocabulary on what is what...with your attitude it means that anyone who introduces himself as a priest, doctor, economist, banker, chief is a bad person! If I had an inkling of what you are talking about I might be able to understand this. I also guess that if you had an inkling of what you're talking about I might be able to understand this!
> 
> John32 are you there? or is this discussion useless? What part of your rant do you feel is a discussion?


Pete


----------



## piratefixer (Mar 28, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Pete


Veronica: "Piratefixer, its strange how the website mentioned by you in most of your posts is actually nothing but a multi level marketing scam. Obviously you are involved with this scam and I am now going to remove all references of it from your posts."


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

piratefixer said:


> Veronica you are 100% mistaken! Affiliate marketing and drop shipping does not mean scam and please don't talk when you know nothing about this and do not accuse people...we have nothing to divide...we are all dying if you have not noticed
> 
> Affiliate: You affiliate with a company that sells bicycles, clothing etc...surfdome, amazon, ebay offers it so you have access to a wide variety of products - services and earn a commission thus not stocking! Of course there are scam affiliate programs but that has nothing to do with what i am talking about. You are offered a link with a cookie by a company which is added on your website, when a customer makes a buy you earn a commission (easycar as an example)...! Is like tourist REP's...they get a percentage out of deals.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that all your info is out of date with at least 2 years. You say that all will be solved with SEO and affiliate marketing. Do you know how may thousands of good affiliate businesses have gone bust the last year since Google changed its algorithm last year? 

Nowadays you need to be a BIG company like Amazon to rank on the first page in Google, not a small Cyprus company. 

Please do your homework before you give advice to others

Anders...Still waiting for ship :clock:


----------



## piratefixer (Mar 28, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> It seems to me that all your info is out of date with at least 2 years. You say that all will be solved with SEO and affiliate marketing. Do you know how may thousands of good affiliate businesses have gone bust the last year since Google changed its algorithm last year?
> 
> Nowadays you need to be a BIG company like Amazon to rank on the first page in Google, not a small Cyprus company.
> 
> ...


Everything i say it is so wrong...i love it...haha ok gurus carry on your crusade...all i said to John was since he will be based locally to affiliate or dropship until he gets a better view of the market...i did not say that affiliate will make him rich! Affiliate works if you know which program to choose...niche products might get some money...gardener knee pads as an example was a product that made some money for someone i know abroad...not big money but an amount per month...every day-week-month there is something different! 

He will get a good idea on the product site, working with customers, getting to know himself, capabilities etc...and not gambling all his money.

It is not an advice, it is an idea...which surely has prons and cons...like anything in life...people stop just being negative...propose something that we could all learn on, that might help people and stop being a "perfect god"...what i know i share...i ain't pointing a gun on John's head...i think!

lane:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Someone's posts are curing my insomnia!!!










Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

This strikes me - in my more benevolent moments - as total b******s. More power to your elbow, Pete et al.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow

Been away a few days and from no comments to loads. I have read through them all and apart from the ones deviating from the subject alot uncertainty. 

Sorry I can't shed more light on the business but as it does not exist in Cyprus yet and I am not moving out until November would hate the idea to be stolen. 

It is not just weddings that will be my market. There is others that I will cater to also. ( and its not food!) 

Anyway it is something I am passionate about. I have done as much research as possible and before the countries bail out most I spoke to thought it a good idea and I was set on going for it. 

I have not bought the items ill be needing yet as due to family emergency had to cancel the meeting but will re arrange soon. 

I can't move until November as that is when I will have finished 22 years in the army so I will have my military pension and rent from a few properties plus lump sums to see my through the first year or so. 

I spent two years living in Cyprus but that was about ten years ago and I have seen every time I visit just how much it changes. We are out on a final visit in August to arrange accom and hopefully a shop centre pathos. Plus other final details. 

Again thank you for all your thoughts. Only seven months to go! 

John.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

thejohn32 said:


> Wow
> 
> Been away a few days and from no comments to loads. I have read through them all and apart from the ones deviating from the subject alot uncertainty.
> 
> ...


Sorry Veronica. I ment paphos


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I have another question to ask which is related. 

My wife was getting her hair done and the hairdresser said to her that we won't be able to open a shop based buisness unless we can speak fluent Cypriot. 

Is this right?

I can understand the need to speak some Cypriot as it will definitely help but not heard we would be refused premises or a license because of it.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Total rubbish. There are lots of shop based businesses run by British who do not speak any significant Greek.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Total bull poop.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you. 

My wife (to be in 6 weeks) was panicking a bit. Set me of too. I am sure we will panic about something else soon enough. 

But again thanks for your swift response.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

thejohn32 said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but I have another question to ask which is related.
> 
> My wife was getting her hair done and the hairdresser said to her that we won't be able to open a shop based buisness unless we can speak fluent Cypriot.
> 
> ...


There is also no such language either


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife (to be in 6 weeks) was panicking a bit. Set me of too.

Exciting times ahead... Best wishes to the both of you !

Racheal


----------

